# Rear defroster / defogger turns off to soon



## Green (May 14, 2014)

brent769 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Has anyone experienced their rear defroster / defogger turns off before the frost has been removed? The manual states that it'll run for about 10 mins, then turn off on its own. If you turn it on again, it says it will stay on for only 5 mins. I've timed mine and it only stays on for 6 mins the FIRST time and 3 mins afterwards. Does anyone know if their is a TSB or a way to keep the rear defroster on for longer? Wish they would leave me to control that function, not the computer. Rrr. Very frustrating on the cold days (Ya Canada) when I can't see out the back.
> Thanks!


Hhmm perhaps have a thought, just how cold is it there? (if u can , change to f temp for a states guy  )


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

mornings lately have been around -30C or -22F


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

brent769 said:


> mornings lately have been around -30C or -22F


Well thats a little cool  . The reason I asked is because on some GM vehicles around the 2011 time frame (don't know if its continued or applicable) there was something programmed that would not allow ( or perhaps turned off) electric type heat when battery was at 70% capacity or less. I could guess it was a safety feature of sorts to ensure vehicle had nore power to start, but the lack of seat heat and/or rear defrost did not sit well with some.


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

My seat heater will stay on for the duration of my drive, just not the rear defroster. Guess I am out of luck and just have to press the button every 3mins.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

That time limit seems really low think mine stays on 10-15 minutes before it turns off, never noticed the second time I press it having any shorter duration either.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I swear mine turns off at random time intervals. But I don't use it much.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I didn't keep my digital copy of the Cruze OM, but I recall this was detailed there. I know it's detailed in the OM for my car. Ab0ve 32 degrees F, it's 10 - 30 minutes based on the outside teperature. Below 32 degrees, it stays on until you turn it or the car off.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

"When the rear heated window switch is pressed and the engine is running, the rear defog control system will remain active for 10 minutes. After the initial cycle has lapsed, pressing the switch again will continue rear window defogger operation, but the cycle will only last 5 minutes. The rear defog control system will function continuously if the vehicle speed is greater than 70 kilometers per hour (45 mph). "

From Service Information. I have noticed on my 13 eco that the defrost does not stay on continuously on my drive to work which is a 65 mph speed limit. I did a quick check through SI and didn't find any service bulletins about the defogger. I will tinker around with mine and see if I can come up with anything.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

When I had to leave a vehicle outdoors, ice scrapper was the only solution, rarely use my rear window defrosters, but if they do time out, just push that button again. What's the big deal?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I have to use the defroster on mine to keep the rear window from fogging on the inside at times when I drive. Unless I have the heat set at uncomfortably hot level. Pretty much use my rear defroster every single time I drive the car in the winter, at least twice per drive. 

My car seems only the center ever defrosts good, the radio antenna keep the cold air off that part of the glass so it makes the outside edges of the rear window much colder so they take longer to clear off.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Will fog up in hurry with that recir door set to interior. Only leave it closed long enough so the car will heat up sooner. After this, open to the exterior dry cold air.

Ha, even more buttons to push.


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

JerTM said:


> "When the rear heated window switch is pressed and the engine is running, the rear defog control system will remain active for 10 minutes. After the initial cycle has lapsed, pressing the switch again will continue rear window defogger operation, but the cycle will only last 5 minutes. The rear defog control system will function continuously if the vehicle speed is greater than 70 kilometers per hour (45 mph). "
> 
> From Service Information. I have noticed on my 13 eco that the defrost does not stay on continuously on my drive to work which is a 65 mph speed limit. I did a quick check through SI and didn't find any service bulletins about the defogger. I will tinker around with mine and see if I can come up with anything.


I just took a look on my digital copy of the owners manual (2013) and it doesn't say anything about the defogger staying on continuously when vehicle speed is above 70km/h. Doesn't stay on anyway.

I do scrape the ice off my windows, but they fog from the inside. I never use the recirculate button, always have it on fresh air. It is annoying to constantly have to press the button every 3mins, as for some reason my car doesn't stay on for the 10mins for first time, 5 mins afterwards. Still too short in my opinion. 

Thanks for the feedback everyone.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

brent769 said:


> I just took a look on my digital copy of the owners manual (2013) and it doesn't say anything about the defogger staying on continuously when vehicle speed is above 70km/h. Doesn't stay on anyway.
> 
> I do scrape the ice off my windows, but they fog from the inside. I never use the recirculate button, always have it on fresh air. It is annoying to constantly have to press the button every 3mins, as for some reason my car doesn't stay on for the 10mins for first time, 5 mins afterwards. Still too short in my opinion.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback everyone.


Beginning to suspect heater core leaks. One thing that really fogged up my windows on a cold winter day, was hauling three German Shepherd dogs in the rear seat, they really fogged up the windows. Only option was to crack open a window.

A vehicle requires at least six complete air changes per minute. What I really found weird in the Cruze is the lack of an external vent at the door jams at the rear. If you turn your blower motor at maximum and at the outside of the Cruze, can feel a lot of air escaping between the front and rear windows. And the weather strip is on the inside of the doors rather than on the outside.

Those door jams in the Cruze sure get dirty. Did have problems with my 2012 with excessive wind noise from the driver's side window, and took quite an effort to get my dealer to change it. Read some were trying to cure it with a caulking gun. The wrong way, did want to inspect the new weather strip before they installed it for the proper vents and gap. Cured both problems of fog and wind noise. 

Could be your problem. Another is a plugged cabin filter, air in, air out kind of thing. Never even noticed the lack of a door jam vent the the rear door jam, been doing this since the 50's. Nor did I notice the lack of door sills.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

brent769 said:


> I just took a look on my digital copy of the owners manual (2013) and it doesn't say anything about the defogger staying on continuously when vehicle speed is above 70km/h. Doesn't stay on anyway.
> 
> I do scrape the ice off my windows, but they fog from the inside. I never use the recirculate button, always have it on fresh air. It is annoying to constantly have to press the button every 3mins, as for some reason my car doesn't stay on for the 10mins for first time, 5 mins afterwards. Still too short in my opinion.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback everyone.



I got that from General Motors Service Information, it's not likely it's going to be in the manual.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Not having this problem with my 2012 2LT, after the engine warms up and even in -28*F weather. Normally use the floor vents and the windows stay perfectly clear. But no longer hauling three German Shepherds in the rear seat.

Replaced those with a wife, she doesn't steam up the windows as much. Never hauled five adult passengers yet, but two tiny little grandkids. They don't steam up with windows either.

Still wonder about your air exchange rates.


----------



## Fernando Enciso Contreras (3 mo ago)

Señores buenas tardes, hoy encendí el antivaho trasero y no funciona del todo. Revisa todo y las líneas no tienen ni una sola interrupción, están perfectas. Lo que si noto es que lo que no prende o no calienta son las tres ultimas lineas que parecen ser un circuito diferente. Ayuda a revisar los fusibles y ya no se que hacer. Alguien me ayuda por favor. Desde la parte de la linea antenna hacia arriba, no se calienta, no se desempaña. Aprecio tu ayuda.


----------



## Fernando Enciso Contreras (3 mo ago)

Gentlemen, good afternoon, today I turned on the rear anti-fog and it doesn't work completely. Check everything and the lines do not have a single interruption, they are perfect. What I do notice is that what does not turn on or does not heat are the last three lines that seem to be a different circuit. Help check the fuses and I don't know what to do anymore. Someone help me please. From the antenna part up, it does not heat up, it does not demist. I appreciate your help.


----------

